

Zynga: 40-Year-Old Moms Are the New Hardcore Gamers - glasner
http://www.webpronews.com/zynga-40-year-old-moms-are-the-new-hardcore-gamers-sxsw-2011-03

======
pkadakia
Actually 40-year-old Moms are not hardcore gamers at all. In fact the beauty
of Zynga is that it went to the basics. Most people are actually not hardcore
gamers. Rather they simple want basic games. These are the 40-year-old moms
where the amount of technology they want to digest is limited. While Zynga has
room to grow in technology, their success lies on everyone not being hardcore
and rather simply willing to spend a few minutes every day playing a game.

------
zach
They're hardly new hardcore gamers, as anyone who's played Gin on Pogo.com in
the last ten years knows.

In fact, they were 40 then; now they're 50!

